# Does Digital Movie IS affect resolution?



## johnnes_d (Jan 28, 2022)

Hi,

I’m on my path to accept that IBIS is bad for video recording anyway and that Digital Movie IS is what I actually want – so that I can buy the R5C.

My question: I’ve always thought that digital IS decreases image quality (resolution), because the image is zoomed in. But is this really the case? When I record a 4K video, is it recording a smaller window (let’s say 80%) and then upscaling back to 4K, or is the camera recording 4K on a smaller part of the sensor, with a higher pixel density? The sensor has 45Megapixels, so that should be possible.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## JP Davis (Jan 31, 2022)

If you're shooting 4K HQ you're downsampling from an 8K resolution down to 4K. The minor crop from digital IS may bring that down to 7.9K or so. You're still downsampling from a MUCH higher resolution.


----------

